# thinking of adoption. Scotland ,any advice



## ellej74 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi ,Im new here - we know we need to wait as we have just finished 3rd ivf cycle(another bfn  ) but have been thinking about adoption for a while. We know its a long road and of course difficult but after going through ivf we feel we can cope and just really want to be parents. Does anyone have any up to date information about how long the adoption process in Scotland takes...I know its depends on so many things. Any advice would be appreciated. There is a lot of inspiration on this board xxx Elle


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Elle,

Scotland don't conform to the new guidelines (and not sure if they plan to). There's a bit of controversy that the new guidelines are making it difficult for SWs to comply as they are already stretched (govt targets v reality). Our longest wait was between prep and being allocated a SW and then Approval to matching both being about 10months each so all in all I think we were 3.5 years from info to little man moving home.

I'm not in your neck of the woods but there's a thread running for those in Scotland although it's a few pages back now. This will probably give you a feel for timings and agencies in your area. I'd spend lots of time reading up as some SWs expect you to have started doing so before contacting whereas others encourage you more as you go through the process.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=308753.msg5507546#msg5507546

HTH x


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello.  The new guidelines have made differences to Scotland. We are from Scotland and started the adoption process in May 2013, we are now about to complete our assessment. We are going to approval panel in either 5 or 10 weeks. From starting the process to being approved it will be just under a year. X


----------



## ellej74 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thankyou both. The ivf has broken me and I really not sure we can keep going down that road. We have both thought about adoption for a long time. I think oh would have been happy to go down adoption route and miss out ivf tbh. We are going to keep trying naturally and think about where we go in a month or so. Im doing some research and its good to hear process is possibly under a year..I was imagining years and years...although I know will depend on so much. Oh and I are 39... do you know what restrictions on age of child/ children would be? And do we need to wait to apply after ivf. I will look at Scottish thread too. Thanks so much xx


----------



## ellej74 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello, Just been reading more of the posts on this board - very inspirational and exciting.  I have been looking at different va in my area and local authority in the last few weeks. If we go down this road how do you make a choice? I'm worried about choosing the wrong one..is it just a feeling.  I know we need more info but I feel I cant phone until we are100% committed. 
I'm not quite on the adoption path yet , as need more time after ivf... but Im actually feeling some positivity which sometimes I felt had gone for good. I  have been holding back saying too much to oh as I know he very keen, and wants to avoid more ivf but I know I have to be sure - It is filling my head already though and in a good way. Thanks ladies - so good to read your stories.


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

39 is not old in adoption terms. You should have no restrictions on age off child. I was 42 when I started the process ( not Scotland) and 44 when lo was placed and it was my choice to have a slightly older child, 22 months on placement.  In fact my la said 42 was quite young for them.


----------



## ellej74 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Snapdragon for your reply - I think once I have had some time to think and learn more I may also be more comfortable with a slightly older child. I know my oh is. So many decisions. Hope all going well with you and your lo. 
x


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

does your LA/VA do info evenings? only you dont have to wait any length of time to go to one of them, and by going you're not commiting to anything, so if you go and decide its not for you, all you've done is waste an evening.

i bet you'd go and decide to go for it though!


----------



## ellej74 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Katie - I think Il call them and ask a few questions . An information evening would be perfect . thanks so much x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

We are in Scotland and from initial call to bringing ds home was 18 months. Good luck x


----------



## ellej74 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Jess. We are in Edinburgh so have a few va and la to choose from. I know timescales can vary but hearing 18mths really sounds ok. So used to being patient now with all the ivf. I tink we would hope for a younger child..did your va have restrictions on age. Im about to turn 40. Thanks again x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh you are very close to me! I am 39 and we were given no restriction on age, only restriction was child had to be minimum 2 years younger than our birth ds. Our new ds turned 3 during our intros but I know we were considered for a baby also but ds felt right for us. Good luck! Pm me if you want any further info as I say I live very close to you and am from edin originally. X


----------

